# Mosquitoes!!



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Could I have a few tips on how to prevent getting bitten to death by these things please! I was savagely attacked by several last night. Dont you just hate it when you're laying there, everythings quite and then suddenly you hear that tell-tale whine as they dive bomb you!!!!!!!!!! 

Jo xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

:


jojo said:


> Could I have a few tips on how to prevent getting bitten to death by these things please! I was savagely attacked by several last night. Dont you just hate it when you're laying there, everythings quite and then suddenly you hear that tell-tale whine as they dive bomb you!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Jo xxx


Take vitamin B1. It seems to keep them at bay. Works for us. Also Avon skin so soft oil. Smells nice, nourishes the skin and keeps the little ******s away.:clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I read the other day that people who are overweight, sweaty or pregnant are most likely to be bitten, but you are none of those JoJo! 

The B vitamins do work. I take Brewers Yeast tablets (when I remember) which also help your hair and skin and eat lots of Marmite. Apparently garlic tablets also keep them away.

My issue is with biting ants right now. Their bites sting for days and feel like tiny hot needles being stabbed continuously into your feet.

-


----------



## lynn (Sep 25, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> I read the other day that people who are overweight, sweaty or pregnant are most likely to be bitten, but you are none of those JoJo!
> 
> The B vitamins do work. I take Brewers Yeast tablets (when I remember) which also help your hair and skin and eat lots of Marmite. Apparently garlic tablets also keep them away.
> 
> ...


My youngest son is like a beanpole and he seems to be coming off by far the worst in our house. I've been taking garlic tablets and I have to say so far so good.... seems to be working for me! 

The rest of the family would dearly love to be munching through pots of Tesco own brand yeast extract (far far superior to Marmite they keep telling me) but that means a trip back to the UK and whilst I am travelling back tomorrow for a whistlestop visit, I won't be near a Tescos!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I think i'll try the B1 or garlick, i seem to attract them and the best think i found is a spray from the chemists but i walk round smelling like a lemon all day!

If you do get bitten though "after bite" which you can get from the chemits is great, stinks of amonia but really helps the bites!

Another thing I have got now that keeps the inside of the house free of them is a plug in repellant from carrefour. It was about 30-40€ i think and it sends some kind of signal through your house electrics. We now get no more flies round the outside lights, no more spiders and no more cochroaches, we also get no mossies inside either. I had to buy a couple though as its a big house but found it a great investment!


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Autan, get your Husband to purchase some in the U.K. I have used it for years especially when fishing in summer.

On the other hand, a move to the Canary Islands. They are rarely encountered here


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Make your own repellent! Hang on I'll look for the recipe................


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> Make your own repellent! Hang on I'll look for the recipe................


........ hurry up!!???? Its getting close to mozzie frenzy time lol!!! Althyo there isnt much space left on me that hasnt been bitten!!

Jo xxx


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

Lemongrass Insect Repellent

From Grow your own drugs TV series

10 lemongrass sticks
4 tsp scented pelargonium ‘Citronella’ leaves (about 15 leaves) (I didn't use this)
4 tsp whole cloves (i used 5)... See More
400ml sunflower oil, to cover

1. Wash and chop the lemongrass sticks and pelargonium leaves, and place both in a blender with the cloves. Add the oil, then whizz until pulped.

2. Place the pulp in a glass heat-proof bowl and cover. Put the bowl over a pan of boiling water on a low heat, making sure there are no gaps around the bowl, and leave for 1 hour. Keep checking that the pan does not boil dry.

3. Leave to cool, then strain the citrus-and spice-scented oil through muslin to remove all the fibrous bits, and store in a pump spray bottle.

USE: Shake the bottle well, then spray liberally onto skin up to 4 times a day, paying particular attention to exposed areas like ankles, wrists and neck, and avoiding the eyes. Re-apply after washing or bathing, and before bed.


----------



## Biscombe (Sep 8, 2009)

It really works, I've given away 10 test bottles to friends, who all swear by it! Quick and easy to make too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Biscombe said:


> It really works, I've given away 10 test bottles to friends, who all swear by it! Quick and easy to make too


Unfortunately due to a broken knee I cant get to the shops on my own, but I will get my "chauffeur to take me into town tomorrow morning and I'll give it a whirl! Along with garlic, marmite, vitamin B/brewers yeast....... and everything else on here. Probably afterbite would be good for now!!! Thanks everyone. 

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

in the summer I always sleep with the fan on which helps but isn't enough on it's own. (We got the fan out two weeks ago and it hasn't been used yet - still have duvet on bed!! OK it's a lightweight one , but even so!)
Here's a link to some ideas. One is garlic that has been mentioned and another is catnip which I think _*bugs away*_ recommended last year.
Mosquito-Free Naturally | Care2 Healthy & Green Living

I've used afterbite (don't forget to give it the Spanish pronunciation!), but i prefer Azaron and even take it take to the UK for my sister.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Biscombe said:


> Lemongrass Insect Repellent
> 
> From Grow your own drugs TV series
> 
> ...


But where do you get lemon grass from and what's it called in español?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> But where do you get lemon grass from and what's it called in español?


I was going to go to the little hardware-cum-garden shop in town and ask for "hierba de limón" which is what google says it is ???????????????

Jo xx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I was going to go to the little hardware-cum-garden shop in town and ask for "hierba de limón" which is what google says it is ???????????????
> 
> Jo xx


I've warned you about google translate before

ask for _limoncillo_


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> I've warned you about google translate before
> 
> ask for _limoncillo_



Oh dear, sorry  

I thought limoncillo was the smelly liquid stuff 


Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Oh dear, sorry
> 
> I thought limoncillo was the smelly liquid stuff
> 
> ...


the boozy stuff?

isn't that limoncello:confused2:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> the boozy stuff?
> 
> isn't that limoncello:confused2:


FN :eyebrows::eyebrows:

Jo xxx


----------

